
Adventures in Quantity over Quality [2019 GDC Talk] - ttctciyf
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8Lhqri8tZk
======
ttctciyf
> In this 2019 GDC talk, game developers Alex Schwartz and Ziba Scott explain
> how they set out to determine the lowest bar for success on App Stores. Take
> a fantastic tour of the weird, dark underbelly of the mobile app market, and
> learn what the pair discovered when they flooded the market with over 1,500
> auto-generated slot machine games.

